# Cubist Pens Revisited



## JoelAlbert (Sep 7, 2016)

All,

Well Bob really got my creative juices flowing with his post on Cubist Pens. I am really hooked  and am really pleased with the results.

These are all Slimline, 7mm pens, but I have made a few modifications including extending the barrel to 2 3/8" and adding my own custom band. 

I did the casting in vertical PVC pipes and made sure the added resin had a translucent and pearlescent quality. I wanted the cubes to peek through the resin and draw people into trying to see into the pen.

The Mini Ice-Cube trays are perfect for capturing the left-over resin from other projects which allows me to quickly and easily re-use this great resource.

Let me know what you think ...

Any suggestions or questions are appreciated.

Joel


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 7, 2016)

Great looking pens, Joel.


----------



## magpens (Sep 7, 2016)

Those are VERY attractive !!!! . Well done !!!!


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 7, 2016)

Wonderful pens, Joel - beautiful work!

Keep the extra cubes in little bags - enjoy!

My cubes runneth over.

- Bob


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 7, 2016)

They're quite gorgeous!  I definitely like that style!


----------

